
For a satisfied life, become a god of small things - wjh_
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/jun/11/for-a-satisfied-life-become-a-god-of-small-things
======
MaysonL
I have recently achieved major satisfaction making vegetable soup – not quite
from scratch, but with lots of fresh veggies. It's also cheap, nutritious,
amazingly restful, and makes for a week's worth of meals (one big bowl a day
for one of my daily meals, with bread and butter). Giving some away to friends
is also satisfying.

------
boznz
Write a book

You truly are a god in a universe you create..

